# off angle drywall hanging/finishing?



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

When hanging the rock, I'd say just butt the pieces together and don't try to cut some fancy bevel. Use paper tape at the seam, and mud it conventionally. Bed both sides of the tape in mud, and let it dry. When finishing the joint, just do one side per day. Wall, then ceiling, etc.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

You may want to use a composite tape such as this to keep the angle a little straighter:
http://www.all-wall.com/cgi-bin/sh000001.pl?REFPAGE=http%3a%2f%2fwww%2eall%2dwall%2ecom%2f&WD=flex&PN=Strait%2dFlex_Mid%2dFlex3%2ephp%23a1_2110512#a1_2110512


----------

